# I ordered a pizza! :)



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Phone anxiety is the worst part of my SA. But I'm hungry and I have no food in my house, so I took a HUGE step and ordered a pizza for delivery. My heart was beating so hard and I was shaking the whole time, but I did it!

I just had to share that with someone who understand my excitement something that's so simple to most people.

I'm ecstatic right now! (And my dinner will be here in 30 minutes!)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats  every step is vital in overcoming sa.

Bon appetit!!


----------



## dexterslab (Apr 13, 2010)

I want pizza now


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, congrats!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

dexterslab said:


> I want pizza now


 lol yep.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

dexterslab said:


> I want pizza now





kos said:


> lol yep.


Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't imagine ordering pizza over the phone.

One time my boyfriend ordered a pizza and had to go to work briefly. He promised me he'd be back before the pizza got there. He wasn't, and he hadn't left me any money to pay with. I was frantic when I answered the door, looking for my wallet and not knowing what to do. I gave the delivery guy just enough money for the pizza and was feeling embarrassed enough about how panicky and confused I must have seemed even before I realized I was probably supposed to tip him and hadn't, so I felt really awful for a long time after. Actually, it's been probably seven years and I still feel bad. So that's part of why I'll only buy pizza in person.

Anyway, good job :b


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!! :yes Seriously, I know how hard phone anxiety is to deal with and that is always really really inspirational to hear that you can face it...that takes courage. Just because I read this I am going to give a friend a call tomorrow(I have been putting it off for so long because I just absolutely hate the phone). Thanks!


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

That's awesome! Nice work, it sounds like it was hard.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome to PDA (Pizza Delivery Anonymous).

My name is Karl. I'm 36 and I've still never managed to order a pizza by phone.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't get nervous when I order pizza they know me "I order a lot, to much actually", but I have read about people that have problems talking on the phone. Congratulations to you, every step no matter how small will make you feel better.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

good job. i know when ordering pizza, its easy to just order online since most big pizza chains do that now. but to face your fear & order over the phone takes guts. 
i really should try to stop ordering online...its just so easy though. :no


----------



## incali (Feb 5, 2010)

Good for you! I know how it is with trying to make a phone call to anyone (let alone a pizza place). Getting better than I used to be for sure...but when it comes to pizza, I have ended up using Domino's 'online ordering' to at least avoid the phone call...I admit it!

I did get myself to make a phone call to setup an appointment today and it went alright actually.

Keep at it, the repetition will help to slowly make the phone calls more comfortable....


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeeuhh girrl!


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only ordered pizza over the phone once and it was hard!! So proud of you!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice job. See, it's not so much of a big deal.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

Well done! mmmm pizza


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

ONLY 30 MINUTES ? Thats fast service! When i order its usually 45 minutes and sometimes it seems even more! Anyways congrats!!


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I drove to the mall and went shopping by myself.._


----------

